# Looking to build small



## Papa (Jan 11, 2012)

I am thinking of building a smaller 3Rail layout. I am planning something around 5x8' and having it on casters so it can be moved easily around. Would like to make it as light as possible and was curious if any members have such a layout and what materials you used for the table and legs. Thanks for any suggestions any may have. Ralph.


----------



## josef (Jun 20, 2015)

Papa said:


> I am thinking of building a smaller 3Rail layout. I am planning something around 5x8' and having it on casters so it can be moved easily around. Would like to make it as light as possible and was curious if any members have such a layout and what materials you used for the table and legs. Thanks for any suggestions any may have. Ralph.


One of my friends bought a used Ping-Pong table (5X9) and loves it. Its on casters and he can roll it away from the wall when he runs it, or does work on scenery, tracks. He has his transformer, and DCS mounted to the center bottom of table, just needs to plug it in. Surprised by how much trackage and scenery a 5X9 will accept.
Table cost him 45.00 at the local Hospice store.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

My layout is 5x8, and I have no intention to build a larger one. What I did was buy 3 sheets of 4x8 Luan board (Luan is dense, smooth, and light wood). Overlap 2 of the sheets to form a 5x8, and glue them together. Cut the 3rd sheet so you can fill the two 1x8 gaps in your tabletop, then glue those in. I supported this top with 4 plastic saw-horses, which are sturdy and inexpensive (they also give you a shelf on each bottom to place power transformers for lights, etc). I covered my top with close-pile muted green (not bright green) carpet. I personally do not like the overall look or color of "indoor/outdoor" carpet. Buy the carpet off of a roll if you can. The folded packaged one gave me extra work to get the fold marks out. I put wood trim, painted maroon, around the table top.

Scenic-wise, I have a city/urban scene with a amusement park thrown-in. IMO, a country scene is a waste of valuable real estate on a small layout. Also, I have 2 loops and one siding to give plenty of room for scenics. Go slow with the scenics...it took two years to complete mine. I made what I call "scenic modules", like a used car lot on it's own thin base, or a diner with a parking lot. Once my layout was finished, you can see very little of the origional carpet (which serves as grass). With this method, you always have "grass" until you cover it. IMO, a big part of the fun is the scenics, right down to detailed interiors in the close-up buildings.

I think the biggest mistake in creating a small layout is trying to cram as much track as possible onto it.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Small can be fun. I've been building mine as I go with things I can acquire here and there and I'm very pleased with how it's turned out. I went for a small town in a mountain area as I wanted to build mountain. First thing I did was talk with my son on what we wanted. He was very specific. A water fall, an airport, a mountain with tunnel, and a town. So I set out to figure how to do that in a little less than 4 x 8, it's closer to 4x7 right now actually. I have 2 independent loops with the internal loop having a way to reverse the train direction. We've been working on it on and off for about 6 months or so. Lots of fun. I managed to fit everything he wanted in and we've had a blast building it.

My base is about as strong as you can make lol. I didn't know any better and started with a stage I built for my son when he was 2. It's very strong and can hold me with a full drum kit on it. I then mounted it with upside down home depot buckets. I think there are 6 or 7 of them under the table. One of my wife's better ideas. She said to me when the saw horses were not working that we stand on those buckets all the time. They have to be strong lol. 

I wanted it low so my son can enjoy it. Once he's older I'll probably scrap this whole thing and build a higher layout with all new construction. For now my son could jump up and down on the table with no chance of it falling over. He's 5 now.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello my friend what nice little layout you have there great for small spaces. Two train running that is very neat. I also like your tunnel that is cool and your air strip that is cool too. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Absolutely. The tunnel is great. Really liked the way you worked the space for max effect.


----------



## Papa (Jan 11, 2012)

Great looking layout. Thanks for posting. I will probably build something very similar to that. Am thinking of going five foot width to accommodate some of my equipment better. Another reason I would like it to be on casters to roll it away from walls to work on it. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Joe - Do you have any photos of your layout online or that you can post? I would be most interested in viewing them. Thank you.

Pete



Joe Hohmann said:


> My layout is 5x8, and I have no intention to build a larger one. What I did was buy 3 sheets of 4x8 Luan board (Luan is dense, smooth, and light wood). Overlap 2 of the sheets to form a 5x8, and glue them together. Cut the 3rd sheet so you can fill the two 1x8 gaps in your tabletop, then glue those in. I supported this top with 4 plastic saw-horses, which are sturdy and inexpensive (they also give you a shelf on each bottom to place power transformers for lights, etc). I covered my top with close-pile muted green (not bright green) carpet. I personally do not like the overall look or color of "indoor/outdoor" carpet. Buy the carpet off of a roll if you can. The folded packaged one gave me extra work to get the fold marks out. I put wood trim, painted maroon, around the table top.
> 
> Scenic-wise, I have a city/urban scene with a amusement park thrown-in. IMO, a country scene is a waste of valuable real estate on a small layout. Also, I have 2 loops and one siding to give plenty of room for scenics. Go slow with the scenics...it took two years to complete mine. I made what I call "scenic modules", like a used car lot on it's own thin base, or a diner with a parking lot. Once my layout was finished, you can see very little of the origional carpet (which serves as grass). With this method, you always have "grass" until you cover it. IMO, a big part of the fun is the scenics, right down to detailed interiors in the close-up buildings.
> 
> I think the biggest mistake in creating a small layout is trying to cram as much track as possible onto it.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

LOst - That's a sweet little layout you got there.

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

LOst sure got a lot of stuff in a small space, I think think there's a square inch wasted. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> *LOst* sure got a lot of stuff in a small space, I *think think* there's a square inch wasted. :thumbsup:



I think think there is some land up by the airport that needs something.

Edit,
(Your slurring your words John )


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

big ed said:


> I think think there is some land up by the airport that needs something.


I'm working on that doing more up there by the airport. I found a really cool treehouse that I want to incorporate into the layout. I think K-Line made it at some point. It might go up near the hangar. I also want to add some more to the airport like strip lighting for the landing lights and some more trees. My original plan was to have an elevated track for a trolley to go from the town to the airport. May still try to do that.


----------



## Agent027 (Sep 7, 2015)

Lost Soul, that's a very good illustration of what can be done with FasTrack in a small space. You should post that photo on Lionel's Facebook page... I think it would be an inspiration for folks.

I've always and still prefer 027 track for working with small layouts. But since FasTrack is now what comes with all sets, it's what people get to work with. We've seen photos of small layouts with 027 track, but not so many with FasTrack. Seriously, send it off to Lionel, maybe with one shot of your boy watching or running the trains.

Good job and merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

L0stS0ul said:


> I'm working on that doing more up there by the airport. I found a really cool treehouse that I want to incorporate into the layout. I think K-Line made it at some point. It might go up near the hangar. I also want to add some more to the airport like strip lighting for the landing lights and some more trees. My original plan was to have an elevated track for a trolley to go from the town to the airport. May still try to do that.


I like the idea of a trolley on top of the mountain. They can add a lot of action to a layout. I have 2.

But, If Jr. wants an airport, then there will be an airport. You are just giving up the opportunity to have 3 things running. 

Your idea was the best, plan out what you want FIRST. Too often many design as they build, like me!

Nice layout.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2015)

Papa, my layout is 6x9, a little bigger than you are looking for. It's not on casters but is light weight. I used 1x3 for the table framing and legs and covered it with 1" thick extruded styrofoam. I covered it with carpet padding to reduce the sound of running trains. I used Woodland Scenics Ready Grass vinyl mat as the top surface.

Here's a few pictures. Hopefully that are of some help to you.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, What nice looking layout very nice, I love your nice little town is very cool. What do call your town on your layout and I love your buildings too. Nice job my friend and I hope you enjoy running your trains on it Thanks longbow57ca. PS Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks longbow. I have a lot of fun running trains and switching the sidings. The town is Alma. For about the last 10 years my layouts have been named the Alma & Jupiter Bay Railway. I imagine it's an independent subsidiary of the New York Central.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

My friend you should send those photos of this layout to Classic Toy Trains Magazine or O Gauge Magazine I was so impressed with is small beautiful layout it very neat I love it. It gives me a lot of ideas to build a small layout like that very cool my friend Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks longbow. I'm going to take your advice, finish painting the roads and then take a few new pictures and sent them to CTT.


----------



## Papa (Jan 11, 2012)

Country Joe said:


> Papa, my layout is 6x9, a little bigger than you are looking for. It's not on casters but is light weight. I used 1x3 for the table framing and legs and covered it with 1" thick extruded styrofoam. I covered it with carpet padding to reduce the sound of running trains. I used Woodland Scenics Ready Grass vinyl mat as the top surface.
> 
> Here's a few pictures. Hopefully that are of some help to you.
> View attachment 121834
> ...


Looks great Country Joe. What dimension is the main table? Notice there is an extension.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2015)

Papa said:


> Looks great Country Joe. What dimension is the main table? Notice there is an extension.


The main table is 6'x9'. The extension off one corner is 30"x30".


----------



## Marklx200 (Jun 14, 2015)

How did the foam and carpet pad work out for your sound reduction?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2015)

Marklx200 said:


> How did the foam and carpet pad work out for your sound reduction?


It reduced the noise significantly. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice layout in a small space!


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

What make/model is the 5421 and also the Dreyfus?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2015)

Steamfan77 said:


> Nice layout in a small space!


Thanks Steamfan.



chipset35 said:


> What make/model is the 5421 and also the Dreyfus?


Chipset, the 5421 is Lion Chief Plus and the Dreyfus is MTH Railking. If you want the part numbers I can look them up.


----------



## Papa (Jan 11, 2012)

Country Joe said:


> The main table is 6'x9'. The extension off one corner is 30"x30".


One other question. What material did you use for the table top? I assume you laid the foam over that. Thanks. Ralph.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The casters are easy to do, I bought some at home Depot and attached them to my L shaped 2 peice of plywood layout. I did it to move the table in and out from the back wall for track cleaning and maitnance. Works fine and my layout is heavy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2015)

Papa said:


> One other question. What material did you use for the table top? I assume you laid the foam over that. Thanks. Ralph.


Ralph, the 1" extruded Styrofoam is the only table top. Some people use plywood as their top and then use foam but I've never had a problem with the foam warping or breaking.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

my layout is small its 4x9. but i try to pack the most punch in my confined layout. heres some shots on my layout. lately ive been trying to focus on scenic details.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2015)

Your layout looks fabulous njoffroader. I love what I see!


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you very much!


----------

